# Snapper Briggs 8 HP popping throughexhaust help....



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just acquired a snapper rider with a Briggs Model 191702 8 hp engine. It is backfiring and some white smoke through the muffler. I took carb apart and cleaned well and all was really good. I adjusted and checked magneto all was good. I can adjust carb and get some better but not really that good. I also cannot get it to idle good neither. Any suggestions on what to look for?

Mark


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hi mark you might need a carb kit because if you can adjust alittle then the jets must be wore out.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Same here, try a carb rebuild.... if its really old, its probablly due time for one.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*Popping through exhaust.*

If cleaning or adjusting carb does not solve popping through exhaust,then most likely the exhaust valve is worn out of tolerances it can be adjusted.Iam assuming its not overhead valves, since its been awhile since snapper used a 8hp on their frames.The valve crankcase is behind the carb,a little plate with two bolts, five sixteenths in size, thats access to bottom end of valves,head has to be removed, exhaust valve taken out and replaced or a few thousandths shaved off bottom of old valve with file will usually work,if its just popping.One way to check,pull head off,carb off,valve cover off,spin engine to where piston is at top of cylinder with both valves closed,insert feeler guage between valve and tappet inside of valve crankcase,if you cannot insert the 009 blade of feeler guage between the exhaust valveand tappet at this point then this is the problem.exhaust valve sets between the tolerances of 009-011,over or under that and your timing is effected.One more note;those valve springs are a pain without a valve spring tool to rebridle,a snap to pop loose with screwdriver.


----------

